# testing



## ianrauk (28 Dec 2013)

crashing with chrome?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Dec 2013)

Not for me, personally.
Using Chrome on Android / Ubuntu Touch / Linux Mint


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2013)

works great for me on chrome on windows 7
(horribly slow chip as well)
Cheers Ed


----------



## AndyRM (28 Dec 2013)

Chrome on an HTC One here. No issues at all.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (28 Dec 2013)

Firefox on PC,seems ok.TIA


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Dec 2013)

No good on third gen ipad with Chrome.


----------



## Peteaud (28 Dec 2013)

Ok on here win 7 with chrome.

Issues with Kindle tho.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2013)

OK here on Chrome ... no idea how many windows I have ....


----------



## winjim (28 Dec 2013)

Always been fine using Chrome on galaxy note 2.


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2013)

also fine on windows 8 with chrome
Cheers Ed


----------



## ziggys101 (28 Dec 2013)

and ok with chrome on osx 10.9.1


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

Fine for me on PC with Win 7 Pro, and fine on Android phone, (Jelly Bean 4.3), and Galaxy Note, (4.1.2) as well.


----------

